# Finden eines Methodenrumpfs



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass ich folgende Frage eigentlich unter die Rubrik Javascript setzen müßte. Leider benötige ich aber eine superschnelle Antwort. Schreibe gleich eine Klausur. Deshalb habe ich die Frage ausnahmsweise hier rein gestellt weil ich denke das sie hier schneller beantwortet wird.

Bei dem Attribut onclick wird die Javascript-Methode angegeben die nach dem Klicken auf den Button "Apply" aufgerufen werden soll. Die Methode kann ich leider nicht in der HTML-Datei finden. Kann es sein das die Methode ausgelagert ist. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die Methode am einfachsten finde?



```
<input type="submit" 
          name="Apply" 
          class="bs" 
          value="Apply"
          tabindex="1" 
          onclick="showSpan('applyButton'); 
          return(true);" 
/>
```


----------



## function (5. Dez 2007)

ja javascript knn aus gelagert werden. schau dir einfach mal den html quellcode an im head müßte das javascript eingebunden werden wenn du dann die datei im browser öffnest siehst du das javascript (wenn es nicht geschützt ist)


----------



## SnooP (5. Dez 2007)

guck mal in den Header nach einer <link rel... Zeile mit einer vermutlich .js genannten Datei... - wenn du die dann via URL aufrufst, solltest du an die ausgelagerte js-datei kommen.

und ja: du hättest das ins js-forum packen sollen


----------



## Saxony (5. Dez 2007)

Hiho,

wenn die JS-Methode nicht mit in der HTML Datei zu finden ist, dann ist diese meistens bzw. sollte über ein:


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript" src="/My_Scripts/My_Extern_Script.js"></script>
```

eingebunden werden.

[edit]
Wow- drei Antworten auf einmal. 
[/edit]

bye Saxony


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

Die einzige Zeie dieser Art ist folgende:


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/system/evs_cpx.css" />
```

Ich hätte das jetzt eigentlich eine *.js und keine *.css Datei vermutet.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiß, dass ich folgende Frage eigentlich unter die Rubrik Javascript setzen müßte. Leider benötige ich aber eine superschnelle Antwort. Schreibe gleich eine Klausur. Deshalb habe ich die Frage ausnahmsweise hier rein gestellt weil ich denke das sie hier schneller beantwortet wird.


Und warum dann nicht in einem Javascript Forum posten wenn du eigentlich weißt das du hier falsch bist?  :roll: 
*verschieb*


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

sonst hätte ich nicht so schnell so tolle Hilfe bekommen...

keine Angst passiert nicht wieder


----------



## maki (5. Dez 2007)

Falls die Seite Framesets verwendet, könntest du auch dort suchen.
Probier mal Firebug, ein Plugin für Mozilla, könnte helfen.
Und ja, ein JS Forum ist normalerweise besser für JS Fragen


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

Folgende Anweisung wird mehrmals aufgerufen:


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript" src="/My_Scripts/My_Extern_Script.js"></script>
```

Das heißt dann also das mehrere Dateien eingebunden werden. In der ersten hab ich dann auch gleich die JS-Methode gefunden. Kann es sein das eine Methode mit gleichen Namen noch ein weiteres mal in einer der anderen Dateien vorkommt oder muß ich die jetzt nichtmehr durchschauen?


----------



## SnooP (5. Dez 2007)

nein... - das kann nicht sein, sonst würde er meckern. Letztlich ist sowas nur ein Platzhalter - du könntest den Text aus dem Script an der Stelle also auch direkt reinpacken...


----------

